# cribs...



## steelheadBob

me and my dad have crappie cribs made all over the place at misquito and west brach. we do good on them all year round but found out the ones we painted green we do better on then the one with white pvc pole because it takes awhile for the moss to grow on them


----------



## Lewzer

Sand the PVC to make it rough and the moss will grow much more quickly.

Trade you gps # if you're interested.


----------



## AEFISHING

Is this legal in Ohio? I was thinking of doing this but wasn't sure what someone would say if they saw me.


----------



## sowbelly101

I think on any body of water policed by the ODNR that it is considered littering in the state of Ohio. As long as it is done properly and not in areas where it could be a boating hazard I personally dont think there is anything wrong with it but I am not the law so my opionion dont mean jack. On some lakes the state puts there own cribs in but I have never been on a lake in Ohio where I thought they planted enough of them. If it were up to me I would plant them like corn.  

Sowbelly


----------



## peple of the perch

ill take the gps # too  im prety shure it is illegal unless u get permission from an officer seriously i want the cordanance


----------



## bigcat46

I have been drowning Christmas Trees for about the last 3 years in waters i fish. 

Would you say i would get better results from these crappie cribs, and how do you make them??

What depth of water do you usually put them in?


----------



## kmb411

SB is correct- in Ohio it is ILLEGAL to build/ add structure to public waters. In other states, it is legal if outside of swimming areas.


----------



## kmb411

I have called around since the last post and I stand corrected. ODNR told me up to owner. I called Corp of Eng (for Alum and Deleware) and they said OK for natural structure as long as park manager did not care. I called park manager and they claimed it was littering- 
So, I guess just anchor structure well and don't get caught.


----------



## steelheadBob

it is ok as long as the stuff you use is not toxic, like useing black top as a weight. or putting it in a swimming area, odnr dont like you to but there is no law about sinking that stuff. I had odnr stop me out at westbranch and they could not find a reason(by law) to give me a ticket.I stopped using pvc and now only use the wooden garden stakes.


----------



## steelheadBob

you take a 5 gallon bucket or smaller cut a 1/4 off from the bottom and fill it with concrete.take 5-8 4 foot wooden stakes, and put a nail in the bottom of the stake(the skinny garden stakes) so it wont slide out of the dried concrete. just have them pointing out in every direction and let dry. just drop them in about 7-10 feet of water near shore and there you go. you can also put them near c hannels for walleye. Happy hunting


----------



## bigcat46

Thanks, 

SteelHeadBob

I'll try putting some in my dad's pond this week.


----------



## peple of the perch

they definatly attract fish


----------

